# Team Ritchey bikes (beg 90's)



## xtr_nl (Jan 24, 2006)

Howdy fellow MTBikers !

I'm currently finishing the rebuild of a P21-Team. The frame has been put under pre-paint coating, but yet the paint hasn't been applied.

Has anyone any idea on the RAL colours used by then by Big Mustache for his Team frames (blue / white / red) ????


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Rick at d&d paint did all ritcheys bikes and would know. Lets see pix of your frame.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

1991


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> 1991


so you've posted that bike over there, but not here? Im hurt.


----------



## xtr_nl (Jan 24, 2006)

ckevlar said:


> Lets see pix of your frame.












What I want to do :










How it should look like after painting :


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> so you've posted that bike over there, but not here? Im hurt.


you've seen way more of that bike here than on any other site.

the proper stems on its way, just a few more bits...

(wasn't finding it saved,got lazy,pulled it from the gallery)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

xtr_nl said:


> What I want to do :


Very nice frame. Nice goal, too. I was there in Vail that year when Djernis won that. He sure was dominant come September. That was also the year when Cadel Evans and Miguel Martinez battled it out for the title in the junior class. Those two were flying. But I digress...

You could send it to D&D here in CA and have it done right by the man himself...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> you've seen way more of that bike here than on any other site.
> 
> the proper stems on its way, just a few more bits...
> 
> (wasn't finding it saved,got lazy,pulled it from the gallery)


the most Ive seen is your avatar and that pic there. Did I miss a thread or something? I'd like to see it.

you know, I was right on your heels sniffing that bike out...


----------



## xtr_nl (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I'm in France dude... and my painter is a well known old-school artist, member of the French old-school community. He is pretty much well known in UK as well.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> you know, I was right on your heels sniffing that bike out...


how it should look

(yeah crappy pic, i dont wanna hear it )


----------



## xtr_nl (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good, but mine is a P21-Team, fillet brazed...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> the most Ive seen is your avatar and that pic there. Did I miss a thread or something? I'd like to see it.
> 
> you know, I was right on your heels sniffing that bike out...


Please, I passed on that bike (like an idiot) years before I met any of you.
:madman:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

xtr_nl said:


> Looks good, but mine is a P21-Team, fillet brazed...


Yours might be a Team...but the bike above actually belonged to Ruthie...

I'm pretty sure team riders were all on tig'ed bikes, but I'm sure Fillet_Brazed can correct me on that.

Your bike is absolutely fantastic though! Far fewer fillet brazed P-series bikes out there.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Please, I passed on that bike (like an idiot) years before I met any of you.
> :madman:


it could be yours...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

xtr_nl said:


> Looks good, but mine is a P21-Team, fillet brazed...


yours is really nice. what was the original color?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> it could be yours...


You have in your possession the only bike I can trade it for.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Please, I passed on that bike (like an idiot) years before I met any of you.
> :madman:


oh, thanks for telling me about it. You must have forgot being too busy thinking about T-discs. 

I tracked that one down from a friend of a friend of a friend, and when I got the word back from the owner, it had just recently been sold a few days prior to my inquisition. Then I find out Hollister was the buyer. At least its still nearby.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ru_mpfy*



Rumpfy said:


> Yours might be a Team...but the bike above actually belonged to Ruthie...
> 
> I'm pretty sure team riders were all on tig'ed bikes, but I'm sure Fillet_Brazed can correct me on that.
> 
> Your bike is absolutely fantastic though! Far fewer fillet brazed P-series bikes out there.


I think the early (first couple years) of P team bikes were fb, then they went to TIG'd versions at around the P-20 era. I think.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> oh, thanks for telling me about it. You must have forgot being too busy thinking about T-discs.


Test rode it an everything. At the time, VRC collecting wasn't what it is now and the price tag was healthy. I didn't know. That was probably...1999 maybe? 



Fillet-brazed said:


> Then I find out Hollister was the buyer.


The Bontrager collector.  It hurts a little, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Test rode it an everything. At the time, VRC collecting wasn't what it is now and the price tag was healthy. I didn't know. That was probably...1999 maybe?
> 
> The Bontrager collector.  It hurts a little, I'm not gonna lie.


was it at Cupertino Bikes then? When I located it, 8 years later, it was in Reno if I recall correctly.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> was it at Cupertino Bikes then? When I located it, 8 years later, it was in Reno if I recall correctly.


most likely, she (seller) has been in shops up and down the bay.was in town from reno when i bought it. just came back from italy with a load of track frames destines for CL


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It was at Chain Reaction in Redwood City.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Not to side-track the discussion, but anyone have an answer to the original question? Contact info for Rick maybe?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rick Stefani
D+D Cycles (West Coast)
2574 Grant Ave
San Lorenzo, Ca. 94580
Phone: 800-959-7977


----------



## C.L. (Apr 20, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You have in your possession the only bike I can trade it for.


What bike is that?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

C.L. said:


> What bike is that?


a pretty sweet cross bike.

you have a PM.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Heres another Team bike that was raced in Europe either by Hennik Djernis or Frischi, cant remember which, sold on Ebay last year. Its tig'd also as I suspect most team bikes were.



















and heres mine


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

C.L. said:


> What bike is that?


My Bonty CX is on loan to Mr. Hollister at the moment. I was hoping he'd like it enough to want to trade for the Ruthie. No dice.
Seems he's only interested in getting his hands one one bike. I think you know what bike I'm referring to.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Not to side-track the discussion, but anyone have an answer to the original question? Contact info for Rick maybe?


Ah, but the owner is located in France, so location is an issue.

That being said, I'm not sure if even D+D/Rick would have to 'paint codes' for the Ritchey team colors. He's old school and I think a lot of times he paints by 'feel'.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rick has the paint codes, he sent me them awhile back but I cant find it now :madman:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Rick has the paint codes, he sent me them awhile back but I cant find it now :madman:


Great. Nice work picture collector.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rick is too old school for contact info. If your bike needs paint, and you wish really really hard, one day Rick just might show up at your place and pick it up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Rick is too old school for contact info. If your bike needs paint, and you wish really really hard, one day Rick just might show up at your place and pick it up.


Yeah, four phone calls in the last few weeks with no return call yet. I want my Goat back. 

At least I don't have a lot of bikes there.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

another P21, this 1s UK side.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Heres another Team bike that was raced in Europe either by Hennik Djernis or Frischi, cant remember which, sold on Ebay last year. Its tig'd also as I suspect most team bikes were.


That one was Frischi's.

I know Don Myrah's P-23 was fillet-brazed (the early ones were basically souped up Super Comps with Logic tubing) but probably around the P-21 (1992) they went to TIG'd for the team bikes as it was a bit lighter than the pretty fb frames.


----------



## xtr_nl (Jan 24, 2006)

kb11 said:


> Rick has the paint codes, he sent me them awhile back but I cant find it now :madman:


 I tried to call him yesterday, but the 800 phone number looks like a toll free which is not available anymore.

Has anyone got a different number available for this painting maestro ?

Thanking you in advance.:headphones:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

xtr_nl said:


> I tried to call him yesterday, but the 800 phone number looks like a toll free which is not available anymore.
> 
> Has anyone got a different number available for this painting maestro ?
> 
> Thanking you in advance.:headphones:


His number:
1-510-278-2976

His work:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

xtr_nl said:


> I tried to call him yesterday, but the 800 phone number looks like a toll free which is not available anymore.
> 
> Has anyone got a different number available for this painting maestro ?
> 
> Thanking you in advance.:headphones:


Yeah, 800 numbers don't work outside of rgw US (and maybe Canada). Try this one: (510) 278-2976 (from the on-line yellow pages).


----------



## xtr_nl (Jan 24, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Rick is too old school for contact info. If your bike needs paint, and you wish really really hard, one day Rick just might show up at your place and pick it up.


:skep: I doubt he would, I'm 8.000 miles away from his outlet. 

Just called, had his answering machine. Will try later.

Thank you all you guys for your kind help anyway. If anyone recalls in the mean time the RAL colors codes, he can always post them here !

Greetings from a Retrobike / Skyde old-school forum member (Mr X).:thumbsup:


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Nice bikes. I kind of like the solid edged colors better than the fades, but they are all great.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Heres another Team bike that was raced in Europe either by Hennik Djernis or Frischi, cant remember which, sold on Ebay last year. Its tig'd also as I suspect most team bikes were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

xtr_nl said:


> :skep: I doubt he would, I'm 8.000 miles away from his outlet.
> 
> Just called, had his answering machine. Will try later.
> 
> ...


might want to leave him a message and tell him youre going to call back at a specific time. he lets the answering machine answer a lot of the time and I dont know if he'd be into calling France to answer that.  If you have any trouble, I can call him and get them for you.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

and another one


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I know alot of you have seen this one but maybe the UK clan will like the color  
A '90 P-23 Team, Grandaddy to the Sharks P-21, 

Ya, ya FB, I'll swap out the brake levers/seatpost one of these days :winker:


----------



## xtr_nl (Jan 24, 2006)

I purchased the frame second hand in Belgium beg April this year. The frame was repainted back then in an ugly flashy yellow color with a home made decal set.

My idea was to give her the dress "she" was wearing before her owner turned him into a Halloween accessory.














































The previous owner wasn't sure if the bike was a P23 or a P21 :madman:

I sent the pictures to Erik Lafferty, the webmaster of Old Mountain Bikes website, asking whether he could help me identifying it. His answer was : *P21-Team*.

So far, I trust his choice, but I still have small doubts, especially since some of you guys posted a photo of this frame :










The left dropout seems slightly different. Embossed ?

At the same time, there is a cable housing stopper alonside the welded bridge at the seat tube collar. It means the frame is compatible with Vs and cantis. Has anyone got experience with this double game ?:skep:
Mention about the fork : threaded 1'

Last but not least, the frame got paint removed.
































































On this last picture, you can see the holes in the wheel base. Turned into a Swiss-Cheese (maybe a Frischi bike ? )

We have a fantastic artist in our small community, Kris, able to paint beauties but repair was seems un-reparable.










The frame is now ready for a new "dress", I got the decal sets from Ritchey direct, but I still have my doubts on its real naming.

Scot Nicol can trace a frame ID with its serial number, apparently Tom cannot.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

My 1st guess would be a '94 P-21 Team, your serial # confirms its a P-series Team, the '95's and later had the Ritchey socket rear drop outs as seen in this catalog scan https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1997/ritchey1997_04.jpg

But then again that rear cable stop suggests a later frame or it could of been added I suppose. Its unfortunite that TR didnt use a better system for numbering his bikes


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

As usual, those fillets are absolutely beautiful. I've not had a bike with them but have to say I like 'em.

'Guin


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kb11 said:


> I know alot of you have seen this one but maybe the UK clan will like the color
> A '90 P-23 Team, Grandaddy to the Sharks P-21,
> 
> Ya, ya FB, I'll swap out the brake levers/seatpost one of these days :winker:


that's a lot of seatpost showing for a ritchey...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

xtr_nl said:


> I sent the pictures to Erik Lafferty, the webmaster of Old Mountain Bikes website, asking whether he could help me identifying it. His answer was : *P21-Team*.
> 
> So far, I trust his choice, but I still have small doubts, especially since some of you guys posted a photo of this frame :


That guy is a hack. :smilewinkgrin:

I would agree with him. If you follow the time line of P-Team bikes listed on the site, yours is on the later side.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Ah, but the owner is located in France, so location is an issue.
> 
> That being said, I'm not sure if even D+D/Rick would have to 'paint codes' for the Ritchey team colors. He's old school and I think a lot of times he paints by 'feel'.


Note: the quote was copied and pasted from the FAQ section on the Ritchey website.....so I think Rick at D&D probably has the paint codes. Sure like with all DuPont colors there are probably a half dozen varitions...

" In the case you are unable to use D&D the stock paint colors for Ritchey frames are Dupont #'s RED 29198, WHT 55769, BLU 24160."


----------



## manzell (Sep 14, 2005)

From the Ritchey website including paint codes (Dupont Imron I think):

In the U.S., Ritchey recommends contacting our painter, Rick at D&D. He paints all the Ritchey frames and can bring yours back to original specs. You can give him a call at: phone; 510 278 2976, FAX;510 278 6553.

In the case you are unable to use D&D the stock paint colors for Ritchey frames are Dupont #'s RED 29198, WHT 55769, BLU 24160.


----------



## xtr_nl (Jan 24, 2006)

Super, I never had the idea to have a look at the Ritchey website for this.

This is exactly the info I was looking for.

Once again thank you guys.


----------

